# Miami meadows park



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

Got off work at 4pm ate dinner did the honey do list got freeand went to Miami Meadows park to fish for a bit. Got there at about 630pm and left at about 830pm fished both ponds I hear there is three but I did not see it or I would have tried it to. Ok to the fishing report got skunked I threw everything I could think of and every color variation and various retrievs I did not even get a bite besides a bluegill tried to eat my drop shot. I have never fished here before. But on a side note I didnt see anyone else catching anything either.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

The third pond is in the back and is much bigger then the other 2. I've taken my nephews there a couple times and had no luck but bluegill. Not a very good place to fish. You got the little miami right down the street, much better fishing! Of course I am bias to the river.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

I know the lmr is better I just dont care to river fish alone I try to meet with somebuddy and fis together or at least somewhat a ear shot away. So if you are ever fishing the lmr and need a fishing buddy hit me up I am always game to fish for smallies. I went to one pond on the right and one in the back that was real good sized I did not see a third the one on the left leaving is covered in moss I through a spro frog a finess jig popr buzz bait weedless lizard nothing that pond looked like it was holding a monster largemouth but I sure couldnt get a hit.


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

I just moved to the Milford recently so I am still finding my way around and searching for good water.


----------



## tcoss (Aug 30, 2011)

Miami Meadows isn't good fishing at all. I live in Milford as well and the LMR is all I fish.


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

I threw a beetle spin around in the bigger pond a couple years ago and kept catching giant clams...no fish though. I have seen people catch catfish out of there though.


----------



## tebass (Oct 23, 2004)

I have decent luck there during the fall with Channels, and I too have caught a few of those clams. I broke one open and used the innards for bait and caught a 2# channel in 2009.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

i caught a shad there once. their not bad if you bake m


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

Well I have not been properly trained in clam fishing so I do not think I will go back to this place there was probaly 20 people there that day and nobody caught a thing. This place really ruined my confidence level. I consider myself above average fisherman. I really thought there was fish here since it was catch and release only. I looked around and I did not see shad jumping or anyting to match the hatch to just goose turds and mud. I will stay to the river.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

cfout4050 said:


> Well I have not been properly trained in clam fishing so I do not think I will go back to this place there was probaly 20 people there that day and nobody caught a thing. This place really ruined my confidence level. I consider myself above average fisherman. I really thought there was fish here since it was catch and release only. I looked around and I did not see shad jumping or anyting to match the hatch to just goose turds and mud. I will stay to the river.


If you're above average then what does that make my 10 yr old sister???










Yep... Miami Meadows. There's fish in there.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

That was at MM?! You're sister is a better fisherman then me. That must the only legit fish in there, because fishing there is not exciting. Unless, of course, I caught that.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

Well I am sure there is fish thier I was just saying clams do not count for me and everybody tells me not to fish there and go to the river. I would say your sister is pretty good if she was catching bass out there one after another. I have just not found out what they are eating there yet. If you think you can teach me something there I am willing to learn.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

cfout4050 said:


> Well I am sure there is fish thier I was just saying clams do not count for me and everybody tells me not to fish there and go to the river. I would say your sister is pretty good if she was catching bass out there one after another. I have just not found out what they are eating there yet. If you think you can teach me something there I am willing to learn.


I was just giving you a hard time.... plus I really like showing off that pic lol. 

If you want to learn how to catch a pig out of Miami Meadows then I'll let you in on a little secret...

1.) Buy a PINK Zebco spincast combo.
2.) Tie on a chartruese Bill Dance Dancin' Eel.
3.) Cast it out about a total of 20 ft and slightly off to the side. (*It must NOT land where you intended for it to land*)
4.) Use a very sloppy retreive. 
5.) Talk about dance class and gymnastics the entire time.
6.) When you feel that pig tug on your line, scream "oh my god" over and over again throughout the duration of the fight loud enough for the entire park to hear. 


*** I'm not sure if having an older brother, fishing next to you, not catching a single fish the entire day is required, but it seemed to work for her***


----------



## Think_Like_Fish (Jun 8, 2012)

bassaddict......your posts made my day.....LMAO


----------



## Tannerlikestofish (Jul 17, 2021)

cfout4050 said:


> Got off work at 4pm ate dinner did the honey do list got freeand went to Miami Meadows park to fish for a bit. Got there at about 630pm and left at about 830pm fished both ponds I hear there is three but I did not see it or I would have tried it to. Ok to the fishing report got skunked I threw everything I could think of and every color variation and various retrievs I did not even get a bite besides a bluegill tried to eat my drop shot. I have never fished here before. But on a side note I didnt see anyone else catching anything either.





cfout4050 said:


> Got off work at 4pm ate dinner did the honey do list got freeand went to Miami Meadows park to fish for a bit. Got there at about 630pm and left at about 830pm fished both ponds I hear there is three but I did not see it or I would have tried it to. Ok to the fishing report got skunked I threw everything I could think of and every color variation and various retrievs I did not even get a bite besides a bluegill tried to eat my drop shot. I have never fished here before. But on a side note I didnt see anyone else catching anything either.


There are nice largemouth in there you can actually find on YouTube a man caught a 10lber but I know they renovated it and drained a lot of water on the pond in the back being so pressured it’s probably very difficult to catch game fish


----------

